# Personal trainers in Malaysia



## kolibre (Feb 6, 2013)

Does anyone know of a personal trainer in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia?

God it's just so difficult to find one here!


----------



## Andaraya (Jan 22, 2014)

which part of Kuala Lumpur?

I got a trainer but he stays in kota damansara .


----------



## kolibre (Feb 6, 2013)

I live near Bukit Jalil but I guess I could travel to Sunway-ish area!


----------

